# buje del pasador del pistón (ship engine parts)



## RA.

Estimad@s,
no he podido encontrar la traducción al inglés de *"buje del pasador
del pistón"* Por favor  si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias.
Saludos,
RA.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Pasador es muy poco utilizado tecnicamente, es más un nombre coloquial, puedes encontrar su traducción como bulón (o clavija aunque esta parece dotarla de fragilidad) bueno en inglés es Piston pin.
Buje o alojamiento del bulón es Pin bore. Alguna vez lo he oído nombrar como "Boss" , pero creo que es igual de coloquial que decir "La caja" para esto o pasador para el bulón.
Búscalo con estos nombres en internet y comprobarás si es lo que buscas, de lo contrario puedes volver a preguntar.
Un abrazo.


----------



## 03.1416

Buje = hub
Pasador = roll pin
Piston = piston


----------



## RA.

Muchas gracias


----------



## RA.

Muchas gracias


----------



## RA.

Hola,
sigo con el tema de motor de barcos.
No he podido encontrar "claros de los descansos principales" en inglés.
Desde ya gracias


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Los términos anteriores los tenía claros pero confieso que no tengo idea de a qué se refiere "claro de los descansos principales", ¿estás hablando de la tolerancia de medida de los asientos del motor?
Si me das un poco más de contexto o me dices qué descansa aquí, tal vez pueda ayudarte.
Una cosa más, si no quieres que los moderadores borren tu última pregunta será mejor que habras un nuevo hilo, en ese aspecto no se andan con pequeñas...
Un abrazo.


----------



## RA.

*"Claros de los descansos Principales*:No se tomaron los claros respectivos.
Tensión de apriete de los descansos: No se protocolizaron las tensiones
de apriete encontrdas en los pernos de los descansos antes de desmontarlos."
Espero me puedas ayudar, muchas gracias de todas maneras.
Saludos,


----------



## Keahi

Supongo que se refiere al registro de datos de los pares de apriete primarios o de prueba y los finales. En realidad no te podría dar una respuesta con seguridad pero te daré algunos términos que conozco.
Data sheet, es el manual técnico de un motor o máquina.
Mechanical data, Datos mecánicos.
Record data, Toma de datos.
Tightening torque, par de apriete.
Screw torque, par de apriete de tornillos.
Espero que te puedan ayudar.


----------



## RA.

Muchas gracias


----------

